# Bird's nails are too long. What to do?



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, 
here I go again with some question without idea of answer :blush:
Today I get two new tiels and I noticed one of them has a too large nails on legs. What should I do? Take that bird to vet or cut it by myself? If second, how to do that?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=448 If you have never trimmed nails before I would take them to some place that has


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Here is a link http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=448 If you have never trimmed nails before I would take them to some place that has


I'm so scared to hurt him and very angry of people who owned him before because his nails are much longer then mine :wacko: He is beautiful normal grey male who sings and whistes all day since he get here. I adore him. 

I promise, I'll try to clip it but I don't know who'll be courageous, me or him.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are going to try make sure you have some blood stop powder on hand. Also don't put pressure on his chest as birds can not breath if you hold them around their chest. I have watched a groomer do Spikes nails and i have done them myself aswell but I still like to have someone else do it


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> If you are going to try make sure you have some blood stop powder on hand. Also don't put pressure on his chest as birds can not breath if you hold them around their chest. I have watched a groomer do Spikes nails and i have done them myself aswell but I still like to have someone else do it


Blood stop powder which people use to stop bleeding for themselves can help?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes I think it would be fine. Here is a link for some pet stuff http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750694&lmdn=Bird


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

cornstarch, flour, and cayenne pepper can also stop bleeding. I believe the peppers will actually help stop pain too... I know it sounds odd.

I just keep cornstarch around 'just in case' the birds need it.


The first time we did Holly's nails my hubby did one just a hair too short. Flour worked great.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself. Have someone do it for you to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll try to find somebody to do that for me but if I couldn't I have to do it by my own


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Nimfa said:


> Hello,
> here I go again with some question without idea of answer :blush:
> Today I get two new tiels and I noticed one of them has a too large nails on legs. What should I do? Take that bird to vet or cut it by myself? If second, how to do that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

clawnz said:


> If you have never done this before take her/him in, but get the vet to show you how to do them.
> The vet will also show you how to hold your bird.


For this reason I'll take him to the avian vet or some pet shop where they do such a things. I have no experience, I've never seen that before so I'm so scared to hurt him. 



clawnz said:


> Once your birdy gets used to it???


As it looks like, I don't think he ever been at the vet. His nails on middle fingers are almost 2cm long and straight, not curved like other my tiels have.  IMHO, nobody of past owners since he has been borned didn't care about him.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

*Finally*

Sokol finally has cutted nails.  Now is a real macho guy.  We went to the vet and lovely lady told us that Sokol is completely healthy birds. Only that we should be careful is of his nails, because the longest finger on right leg once was broken and his nail grow upright, not curved. Of course, regular haircut will help maintain it in full splendor.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOpL7fnB5pc
This video shows how and where to trim a tiel's nail. 
Does it help?


----------

